#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology (CBIT) Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology (CBIT) Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:
*



*Year of Establishment :* 1979.

*Affiliation* : Osmania University (OU).

*Mode Of Admission :* EAMCE.

*Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology (CBIT) HyderabadBranches In Engineering:*
Bio-technologyCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering
Production Engineering*
CBIT Hyderabad Cut Off 2013-2014:* 



*
CBIT Hyderabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2013 :*

*1. Convener Category* 

Rs. 1,08,000/- (for accredited programmes)
Rs. 1,05,000/- (for non accredited programmes)

*2. Management Quota (30% of seats including National Integration quota)*

Rs. 1,08,000/- (for accredited programmes)
Rs. 1,05,000/- (for non accredited programmes)

*
CBIT Hyderabad Placements:*

*S. No.*
*Name of the Organization*
*Salary Per Annum (Rs. In Lakhs)*
*Date of Test/ Interview*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*EEE*
*IT*
*MECH*
*PROD*
*CIVIL*
*CHEM*
*BIO- TECH*

2
ROBERT BOSCH
3.5
09.08.2012
13
NA
7
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

3
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA
5.1
14.08.2012
NA
NA
NA
NA
5
1
NA
NA
NA

4
GOOGLE
4.2
07.08.2012
0
1
0
0
1
0
0
0
0

5
ITCLTD
5.6
24.08.2012
NA
NA
0
NA
2
1
NA
NA
NA

6
DELOITTE
4.6
25.08.2012
4
13
2
6
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

7
GE HOME AND BUSINESS SOLUTIONS(INTERNSHIP)
1.8
27.08.2012
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

8
MICROSOFT (MSIT)
10.5
28.08.2012
NA
2
NA
0
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

9
MICROSOFT (INTERNSHIP)
3
28.08.2012
NS
3
NS
1
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

10
JP MORGAN CHASE
5
01.09.2012
NA
4
NA
3
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

11
COGNIZANT
3.35
07.09.2012
50
54
18
21
17
21
14
20
15

12
FMC TECHNOLOGIES
6
14.09.2012
NA
NA
NA
NA
0
2
NA
NA
NA

13
INFOSYS
3.25
15.09.2012
30
18
7
5
9
9
4
4
9

14
WIPRO
3.25
18.09.2012
45
39
17
10
10
1
6
8
6

15
GE-ENERGY (INTERNSHIP)
2.4
18.09.2012
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

16
CAPGEMINI
3.05
21.09.2012
4
9
1
1
2
6
4
3
2

17
CAPITAL IQ
5
28.09.2012
NA
6
NA
0
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

18
CADEPLOY
1.2
28.09.2012
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA
5
NA
NA

19
NET. ORANGE TECHNOLOGIES PVT LTD
4
08.10.2012
NA
3
NA
0
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

20
HCL TECHNOLOGIES
3.5
10.10.2012
2
3
0
6
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA

21
DELL
3
15.10.2012
NA
5
NA
3
NA
NA
NA
NA
NA


*GRAND TOTAL*


*148*
*160*
*52*
*56*
*46*
*41*
*33*
*35*
*32
*










































*

CBIT Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:* 

There are labs and computer centers within all the blocks of the college. There is a library and information center, sports and indoor and outdoor games.

*Sports*

Every year, as part of Shruti, the Inter-Department Fest, an inter-department sports competition is held. Sports in the Fest are basketball, football, cricket, badminton, volleyball, kabadi, and track and field events.

*Student activities*

The college holds the cultural fest CARPE DIEM every 2 years. Each branch has its own tech-fest scheduled at the beginning of each year. Reunion Day for the alumni is held every year on 25 December.
*

I
Air Conditioned (A/c) Class Rooms inbuilt with LCD Projector and Internet.

II
Wi-Fi Campus

III
Personality Development, Leadership and Career Guidance Programmes are conducted.

IV
In-house training programme is given for GATE, TOEFL and GRE exams.

V
Communication and soft skills programmes are being sought from Industrial Expertise.

VI
10 Mbps Broad Band Internet Connectivity

VII
Hi-tech language lab with facilities for Interactive Skills Development among the students is installed which is obligatory for present competitive world.

VIII
Eminent resourse persons from all over the country deliver lecture on Personality Development.

IX
Seminars / Conferences / Workshops are conducted in each and every department.

X
Extensive play fields facilitate students to excel in track and field events.

XI
Cafeteria with quality food items.

XII
In the campus, cool water is provided with RO System.

XIII
Best Transport facilities are provided by flying buses from Kadapa and Proddatur.

XIV
Air Conditioned(A/C) Hostel Facility.





**CBIT Address :* 

Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology, (Affiiliated to Osmania University, Hyderabad) Gandipet, HYDERABAD, A.P, India, PIN: 500075*.*





  Similar Threads: Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology (CBIT) Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

